# Brauche Hilfe bei der "Sanierung" eines gemauerten Teichs



## olivoil (3. Aug. 2008)

Hallo, 
habe letztes Jahr eine Wohnung gekauft, auf deren Terrasse sich ein gemauerter Teich (1m x 1,3m, 1,3m tief) befindet. In diesem Teich waren Pflanzen und 24 Goldfische. Kein Filter oder ähnliches! Der Vorbesitzer hatte den Teich wohl seit 30 Jahren so und auch nie was größeres dran gemacht. Ich selber habe von davon keine Ahnung und außer ab und zu Pflanzen rausreißen hab ich nichts ebenfalls nichts gemacht. Die Pflanzen wurden aber immer mehr und auch das Algenwachstum an den Wänden nahm überhand. Habe mich jetzt zu einer "Totalsanierung" entschlossen, was wohl auch dringend nötig war. Auf dem Grund befindet sich eine ca. 30 cm dicke Schicht mit "Schlick"? Diese wird nun nächste Woche abgesaugt. Für mich stellt sich aber jetzt die Frage, wie es weitergeht. Es sind wohl doch Schäden an der Wand vorhanden (Risse, Putz). Wie kann ich das wieder "schön" machen? Zuerst dachte ich an Fliesen, aber das ist wohl gar nicht so einfach. Da gibt es sehr viel zu beachten. Gibt es denn einen Putz? Oder nur eine Farbe? Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben? Bin für alle Anregungen (auch für die Neugestaltung) sehr dankbar!
 Gruß Karin


----------



## karsten. (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei der "Sanierung" eines gemauerten Teichs*

Hallo

:willkommen 


sieh doch gut aus  

die funktionierende Minimalvariante wäre Flies rein Folie rein und fertig
das ist preiswert , geht schnell und ist vor allem sicher !

für den Rand könnte man sich einen passenden Winkelrahmen anfertigen lassen um Flies und Folie zu halten und zu versteckt enden zu lassen,
die Waschbetonplatten scheinen ja noch fest zu sein

das könnte einen schönen formalen Teich mit __ Schilf und Zwergteichrosen als
Hauptelemente abgeben

wenn Du auf Fische vezichtest  
brauchst Du Dir auch um die Filterei keine Gedanken zu machen.

erstmal infiziert baust Du Dir in ein paar Jahren sowieso einen Großen  


mfG


----------



## koimen (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei der "Sanierung" eines gemauerten Teichs*

Hallo Karin

 & :Willkommen2 bei den Teich:crazy !

Karsten hat Dir schon das wesentlichste mitgeteilt......Im Forum würdest Du sicher auch noch einige Tipps finden.

Anstelle einer Folie mit Eckleisten etc. könntest du mit der Flüssigfolie (Marke: Impermax)siehe z.B. hier den Teichausstreichen. Der Vorteil damit ist, du hast keine Überlappungen wie auch etwas zu verkleben etc. und geht erst noch recht einfach....müsstest einfach die ausgebrochenen Stellen mit etwas Ausgleichsputz zuerst sanieren. Dann genügend abtrocknen lassen und Folie darüberstreichen. Hatte mein Koiteich auch damit gebaut und bin bis heute sehr zufrieden .

Die günstigste Variante wäre aber anstelle Folie oder Flüssigfolie wieder die "Schwimmbadfarbe" zu nehmen. Darf einfach keine Schadstoffe abgeben ins Wasser wenn Du wieder einige "wenige" Goldfische reintun willst.


----------



## olivoil (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei der "Sanierung" eines gemauerten Teichs*

Hallo,
klasse Sache hier. Vielen Dank für die Tipps!!!

@Karsten: Hab ich deinen Smiley richtig gedeutet und du rätst mir, die Fische nicht wieder reinzusetzen? Habe sie momentan in einer großen Plastikwanne untergebracht. Warum keine Fische? Weil kein Filter? Ging ja 30 Jahre gut :? 
Aber wenn ohne Fische -> wohin dann mit denen? Kenne nur einen mit großem Teich, aber der will sie nicht nehmen... 
Und das mit dem "großen" Teich wird wohl nichts. Hätte gar keinen Platz. So ist das schon ganz ok. Ist mir groß genug  

@Koimen: Hört sich sehr gut an diese Flüssigfolie. Und einfach ist es auch. Ich glaube, das werd ich machen. Noch eine Frage: Du sprichst von Ausgleichsputz. Muss das ein bestimmter Putz sein? Also besonders wasserfest oder so? Habe schon mal im Baumarkt gefragt, aber der hatte keine Ahnung...

Vielen Dank nochmal!
Karin


----------



## andreas w. (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei der "Sanierung" eines gemauerten Teichs*

hallo karin. 

für den sanierungsputz oder -spachtel solltest du nicht in den baumarkt, sondern zum fachhändler - baustoffhändler gehen. der hat eine bessere auswahl an materialien.

für den putz oder spachtel muss der untergrund auf alle fälle sauber sein (geschliffen oder ähnlich) und darüber und über die verarbeitung kann dir der händler mit sicherheit besser auskunft geben, als ein baumarkt.

mal ne frage an alle: wenn das becken 30jahre dicht war, warum muss da jetzt eine folie rein? kann da ein dicht betoniertes becken schon genügen?

richtig ist auf jeden fall - viel hilft viel. wenn du nix über den untergrund weisst, ist folie nie verkehrt.


----------

